

No, you're not the center of the universe [video] - mkaroumi
https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=746043185466080&set=vb.230759990327738&type=2&theater

======
jaywunder
I understand how its supposed to make the universe look so much bigger than a
human. But I think that saying "you're not the center of the universe" isn't
very relevant because the size of the sun doesn't have anything to do with a
"tiny human being's" everyday affairs. I don't know, that idiom annoys to me.

